# My DIY Flexy Rack TV Stand



## jpgolf14

Hey guys,

I thought I'd share my new tv stand with you guys. I completed it a few weeks ago.

The design is based off the Flexy Rack style. If you are not familiar google it, lots of good info. I bought a new center channel speaker and it just wouldn't fit in my old tv stand. So it was time to build a new one.

The stand is 62" wide X 24" tall X 20" deep. The shelves are 3/4" Birch plywood. The four outside legs are 1" diameter thread-all and the inside legs are 1/2" thread-all.

BTW for size comparison, the tv is a 42". I know it looks really small on this stand. Its begging for a 65".

Mocked up.


















Finished and assembled.









In room and loaded.


----------



## bpape

Nice job. Looks really good.

Bryan


----------



## glaufman

Nice looking stuff! I especially like your choice of stain color. Great job!


----------



## ericld

Looks great. I might have wrapped the dowels with something. PVC tubing, and paint it. Copper pipe, polished or aged, but some polished aluminum would look killer.


----------



## Anthony

Looks good. I'm on my fourth flexy-design rack. It's a nice, simple system that any DIY'er can adapt to new gear, new rooms, new decor, etc.


----------



## jpgolf14

ericld said:


> Looks great. I might have wrapped the dowels with something. PVC tubing, and paint it. Copper pipe, polished or aged, but some polished aluminum would look killer.


I thought about doing something like that, but I ended up liking the color scheme and industrial look that I have.


----------



## Anthony

My current rack has the PVC tubing and I will chime in.

1) You lose the infinite adjustability for new gear (but setting height is easier)
2) I have not gotten paint to stick reliably to PVC and be wear-resistant. I finally got a good bond on mine, but any little ding and the paint flakes off.

I am still happy, since my wife wanted to tone down the industrial look and the painted tubes did that -- but it's still a compromise.

Just FYI.


----------



## Fortin's H.T room

You did a good job on that.


----------



## bassman_soundking

wow thats cool, same threaded ror as I usded on my friends comp sub box for bracing. I never thought of that. Looks great!


----------



## jpgolf14

bassman_soundking said:


> wow thats cool, same threaded ror as I usded on my friends comp sub box for bracing. I never thought of that. Looks great!


Any pics of that sub box? Sounds pretty cool.


----------



## bassman_soundking

I wish I had. He took it away as soon as I was finished. I have made many boxes over the years, and nly recently have I started to take pics. Mostly of my own personal ones. I have never done the threaded rods on my stuff, as I dont compete in car audio. When I decide to make a new stand for my bedroom theater I will probably make it like yours


----------



## s52e368

very nice looking . what was you total material cost?


----------



## jpgolf14

Cost was roughly:

2 sheets of birch plywood - $80
metal parts - $150
stain, finish - $40

so about $270


----------



## bassman_soundking

Less than buying a quality one from a store, but better wood, custom size, adjustable, and better wood.


----------



## jpgolf14

Yeah, the biggest deal for me was getting something to fit the center channel 22"x8". Commercial stands with center channel provisions this big are serious money.


----------



## natlight

I have a 50 inch panny that I'm looking to build a flexy rack for. Would you recommend this size or should I go smaller/larger?


----------



## jpgolf14

You could build one this size. A couple things to consider:

The size of your components. Most consumer componenets are less than 18" wide. So I made the sections in my bottom two rows to accept up to 18" wide components. Then I bought an EP4000 amp for my subwoofer. The rack mounts extend to 19" wide. So on my stand the rack mounts touch the front of the bars. If I made the stand over again I might make it accomodate 19" components. It does actually look ok the way it is though. I'll post a picture.

Number of components. I don't have that many components but I wanted to allow for growth in the future. I might put my old school (NES, N64 :yikes video game systems on the stand which will fill it up quick. I'm just not sure if I like the look, and I haven't really played them in years. One idea would be to integrate a dvd/blu ray holder into the design.

Center channel size. This table is sized perfectly for the Polk CS2 center channel. It looks great in there now, but may be to small if I ever upgrade :rolleyesno:.

TV height. From my seating position this height works for me. If I had a 50 I'd probably try to make it an inch or two lower. Measure your TV stand now, is it to high, to low.

Finally I like how wide this thing is. It allows me to put the main speakers on either side and maintain good stereo seperation without having the speaks sitting out in the middle of the room.


----------



## natlight

Thanks for all the info! I can't wait to get started on mine.


----------



## bassman_soundking

As far as stand height I think the tv should be just higher than eyes in the middle of screen when seated.most ppl have them higher I have noticed.


----------



## jpgolf14

bassman_soundking said:


> As far as stand height I think the tv should be just higher than eyes in the middle of screen when seated.most ppl have them higher I have noticed.


I would say this depends on your furniture and preference. My couch (especially reclined) naturally points my head up a bit. So I have my tv higher than eye level to compensate.


----------



## bassman_soundking

jpgolf14 said:


> I would say this depends on your furniture and preference. My couch (especially reclined) naturally points my head up a bit. So I have my tv higher than eye level to compensate.


good point. I have a friend who put his tv about a foot above the fireplace mantle. I think it looks ridiculous! But he is happy with it I guess.


----------



## Gideon's_Test

jpgolf14:

I know it has been a long time, but I really like your flexy rack. I have three questions:

1) What stain did you use, the color is great! 

2) What did you use on the edges (face) of the plywood?

3) What are the grey plastic caps/feet that you used on the ends of the threaded rods?


----------



## jpgolf14

1. Stain is a custom color mixed from TransTint black and Transtint Red Mahogany. I don't recall the actual mix.

2. The edging is iron on birch veneer from Home Depot. Brand is Band-it.
http://www.lowes.com/pd_16546-99999...br|0||p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=

I trimmed the edging with a knife and finished with the sander. I would probably try their trimmer next time.
http://www.amazon.com/Rockler-33437-Band-It-Edge-Trimmer/dp/B001B1CHDA/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

3. These and all the hardware are from McMaster-Carr. Part number 2427T62.


----------



## Quijibo

I had thought about making a stand with that general idea a little while ago. Good to know it was a good idea. 

Nice job on the stand.


----------

